# Tips for a student moving to Leipzig.



## AZsmock (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello all! I am looking for some tips/advice from anyone who might have experience with moving to Leipzig for school or work. First, do you recommend renting an apartment through the studentenwerk, or find an apartment on my own? I have been researching apartments there, and can see the monthly rent plus estimated bills, but don't know if there are other factors I might not be aware of. Has anyone moved there and just found an apartment? If so, what all was required and was it difficult? Also, do you recommend a neighborhood? I was thinking of Zentrum or Zentrum-West. I am not new to Germany btw, just Leipzig. Thanks!!


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

I studied in Leipzig for 3 semesters. That was 10 years ago. I found an apartment easily. I drove there in the early morning on a Saturday (Saturdays are when the newspaper has the most rental ads). I got a newspaper, studied the ads and started calling people. The third apartment I looked at on that day I liked and rented right away, on the same day. I heard that thousands of apartments are empty in Leipzig, so it's really easy to find a cheap place. I doubt much has changed in the last decade. I lived in Reutnitz (Eilenburger Strasse) and liked the area.


----------

